# Jobs in MA?



## nemedic (Dec 25, 2010)

I know that there are probably not any, and I haven't found anything in a search of old threads, but does anyone know of any ambulance companies in MA, preferably Region 3, that are hiring? I have called/sent in applications to every company east of springfield, but I am either not able to get a definitive answer, or am being told that while they are accepting applications, they are not hiring.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Dec 25, 2010)

I am in southeastern MA and its the same. I got my card back in june. Nothing. Only company that interviewed was fallon. Now I am dual certified in Ma/RI and am hoping to get on a company that works in both states. Its tough here. Maybe its just my luck but a lot of places don't seem to call back here. It's really frustrating but all you can do is keep looking like I am.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Dec 25, 2010)

Here are some companies from region 3, I don't know if they are hiring or not. Guardian, Atlantic/Cataldo,Beauport,Action,Lyons,PrideStar,Trinity EMS. Those are most of them. There are a few hospital based ones too.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 25, 2010)

Last i checked AMR had a lot of positions available all throughout mass. I think mostly MEDIC though but check their site.


----------



## dpopkin (Dec 25, 2010)

i work for lifeline we dont do to manny emergencies but there always hiring


----------



## nemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dpopkin said:


> i work for lifeline we dont do to manny emergencies but there always hiring



I applied @ lifeline before, never heard back. Any idea if they're looking for basics? I live about 150-200 yards from one of their stations. I'd be more than happy to do IFT for a while, as it seems while IFT doesn't have the "excitement factor" as 911, it tends to pay better, and counts as time on an ambulance for medic school. I'll have to re submit an app. Thanks for the info.


----------



## vquintessence (Dec 26, 2010)

Are both of you brand new to EMS?  That could explain the silence; just keep throwing applications out there, as well as expand your professional resume (ex: college courses, becoming nationally certified, apply for ride alongs, paramedic assistance programs, etc)

Also:  I assume you're both submitting your own resumes in addition to the company resumes?

Atlantic/Cataldo are typically hiring anybody with a pulse; HOWEVER their staffing is pretty good at the moment for BLS.  They do entrance exams, but are so laxed they're more a waste of time (or in their minds a 'display of dedication') than a challenge.  As BLS, you will see a lot of IFT w/ an alright amount of 911 (through Salem, Lynn, sometimes Saugus, etc).

Trinity was hurt pretty badly by the MA deadwood scandals; I know they're hurting for medics still, but not so sure about BLS.  If you do get an interview, expect a decent entrance exam and a couple skill stations.  Mostly you'll see IFT w/ a tiered response system in some communities (beware the volume psychs of Haverhill, lol).  They pay quite well at the moment due to staffing being so poor; but be cautious about job stability because the owners WILL be seeing indictments...

Action recently hired a handful of BLS; I don't see them needing anybody presently but send them an app anyways.  They just fired their clinical coordinator, so presently in their vacuum there isn't any kind of placement exams or organized interview process.  Action, like Cataldo, is known for hiring brand new BLS.  Expect mostly IFT with them, with a few emergencies to assist medics in Woburn, Stoneham, Winthrop, etc.

Armstrong IS hiring BLS presently, and like Action/Cataldo, they DO hire brand new EMTS.  The company is similar to Action in regards to communities they serve.  Last I heard they have no placement exams.

Little caveat with Lifeline; they typically want some experience whether you're ALS/BLS, and their paygrade isn't beyond any local competitors.  They also do NOT give raises; ever in their 5 year existence.  The owner treats his personnel as a commodity..


----------



## MassEMT-B (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea, I am new to ems. Armstrong called me back and said maybe. Then I never heard anything. Which I think might have been a good thing cause they are kind of far away from me. I'm hopefully trying to get on Alert in Attleboro because they only take dual certified people and I heard from an employee there they are desperate for people.


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I applied to Cataldo, lifeline, Lyons, and Armstrong. Cataldo I heard nothing from, same with lifeline. Lyons replied saying that they could not offer me a job because of my lack of experience. Armstrong contacted me saying they would be following up after the holiday which could be promising. 

Could anyone hint upon any info about companies hiring people under 21? I've heard it's a hit or miss. I am not 21 yet and a fresh emt as of this past summer... So not exactly positive factors. But I do have a solid resume and know my stuff.


----------



## nemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

vquintessence said:


> Are both of you brand new to EMS?  That could explain the silence; just keep throwing applications out there, as well as expand your professional resume (ex: college courses, becoming nationally certified, apply for ride alongs, paramedic assistance programs, etc)
> 
> Also:  I assume you're both submitting your own resumes in addition to the company resumes?
> 
> ...



I am not exactly a "new" EMT, but I have 0 ambulance experience. I have been working a job where the title includes EMT, but is basically a First Responder scope. I typically send my own resume with expiration dates on my cert, DL, etc, as well as filling out the company forms. I spoke with a buddy that works Action, and a guy that was in my EMT Class a little over a year ago that's @ Armstrong, and both say that while the companies are "hiring" good luck getting anything without experience. I have sent apps and attempted to follow up with every company with am ambulance service license listed on the OEMS website (with the exception of the civil service FDs), but am unable to get an interview, or a "we'll follow up in a few days", and get nothing. I'll have to try Action/Armstrong again.


----------



## dpopkin (Dec 26, 2010)

ya if you apply on line they usually dont get back to you just go in in person bring all your stuff with you like a driving record and your certs your usually good  and dress nice


----------



## feldy (Dec 26, 2010)

I will start to be looking again for the coming summer. region 3 has so many basic emts applicants so it can be tough and i too am a young, not very experience emt. I current am in school out of state and do work 911 for the city of new orleans as a volunteer though i am getting great experience and probablly wont be getting that kind of experience anywhere in this area. Also my scope is a lot larger in new orleans than it is in ma.

Like dpopkin said, you will probablly have more success if you visit the offices of some of the companies in person, i know lifeline has the online app and i sent it in a few times, called, emailed to confirm and never heard back. trinty likes a lot of experience since they do run 911 for lowell. I will definatly look into other though.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 25, 2011)

I realize this thread has gotten a bit stale, but I'm in the same boat as many of the above posters and I can't imagine much has changed in the last two months. 

Is anyone aware of Alert's current status--are they still hiring? Is it worth spending the money to get certified in RI?

Any other news about eastern MA companies? I'm coming up on a year of EMT experience, but save for a couple hours of ride time outside of clinicals, I've spent zero time on an ambulance. Is this experience even going to be helpful?


----------



## dpopkin (Feb 25, 2011)

the only advice i can give u is to just go in with all your stuff such as a driving record and a application and a resume.


----------



## nemedic (Mar 8, 2011)

I thank everyone for their helpful info. I have managed to get a slot for Cataldo/Atlantic's pre hire test at the end of the month. If anyone would like the date/time/telephone# to call, feel free to PM me


----------

